# How to install several version of readline?



## xruss (Apr 23, 2019)

Is FreeBSD multilibrary system or not? Can I use several versions libraries (for example readline7.0.5 and readline8.0.7)?


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 24, 2019)

Comparing the port devel/readline to lang/php71, I would say - no.
It has no version number in the port name (like php does), so you can have only one version installed. Also, some of the files belonging to the port do not have the version in their paths (the include files for example). So two different versions would clash.

However, you could theoretically install one of the versions with a different path prefix. For example, you could use /usr/local/readline7 as destination directory when building the port. Then you would have to provide this path to all applications that need to compile against readline 7.
I have not done this though.

P.S. I think this forum is not the right one to post this question. It should be moved to "*Installation and Maintenance of Ports or Packages*".


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2019)

xruss said:


> Is FreeBSD multilibrary system or not? Can I use several versions libraries (for example readline7.0.5 and readline8.0.7)?


The "Howto" section is not for asking how to do things.









						Posting in Howtos & FAQs
					

The following guidelines apply to posting in the Howtos & FAQs forum:   All new threads in this forum are automatically moderated. This means that a new thread will only appear after a moderator has approved it. Please be patient.  Threads in this sub-forum are for explaining 'how to' do certain...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Thread moved to "Installation and Maintenance of Ports or Packages"


----------

